# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Oeffentliche Benutzergruppe

## Reinardo

Hallo. Was bedeutet eigentlich der staendige Hinweis "XXX ist kein Mitglied einer oeffentlichen Benutzergruppe"?  Was ist eine Oeffentliche Benutzergruppe?
Danke fuer Erklaerung.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Reinardo,
ich habe nur die Vermutung, dass es sich hier um Benutzer handeln könnte, die sich entweder persönliche oder geschäftliche Vorteile durch Veröffentlichungen im Forum verschaffen könnten, wie z.B. Scientology.
Gruß,
Hans

----------


## Holger

Hallo...!

Das Forum birgt die Möglichkeit die registrierten Benutzer 
mit einem Mitgliedschaftsstatus beleibig definierter Gruppen auszustatten. 

Diese Gruppen können öffentlich und nicht öffentlich sein und zudem den Benutzern unterschiedliche Benutzerrechte zukommen lassen.

Wir verwenden diese Funktion jedoch nicht.

Einen schönen Sonntag ...

Holger Jünemann

----------

